# Entourage Database size???????



## sfcreative (Mar 17, 2005)

I run Entourage 10.0.0 on OS X 10.2.6.
My Database has just reached 2 GB and Entourage stopped working.
It would not allow database rebuild.
I had backed up the database and replaced the 2GB one with the back up so Entourage worked again.
However, upon deleting past Emails (inbox and sent) up to 3 months ago, the database is STILL 1.84GB...

Why doesn't it get any smaller?

Yes, I have deleted these Emails, not just moved them to "Deleted" box.

Help please!!!


----------

